# Black Diamond



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

here are some updated pics of my customers black diamond rays. the male is the larger/older piece and developing great patterns! island spotting starting to come out more and more and donuts! female will morph in no time! this is what you can expect from top grade black diamond rays!

Before and after pics! Enjoy!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

what a beauty [email protected]!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is what I notice about BD spot. As they are young they have very light spot and as they grow those spot start to clear up and white unlike other they are faded when grow.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Omg what are you doing to me now I have to find a way of getting me one lol that is Amazing !!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup as bds grow, they keep on morphing. So getting high quality juvis will reward you with great transformation! Im still waiting for my current pair to morph. The male above looks spectacular! I wish i didnt sell him lol

We can get you one! Not a problem! Ill be doing an order end of feb for end of march arrival. I want to get a nice male and female. Then im done. I think lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, all these stingray pics lately have got me wanting to get one, more so than starting a saltwater tank.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya right Mike you will never be done man, none of us are. Beginning to think my 2ft wide 135g might make a nice ray tank

Sent from my Acer Liquid using Tapatalk


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Man, all these stingray pics lately have got me wanting to get one, more so than starting a saltwater tank.


Going to Charles to get plecos is how it all started for me, and the best thing I've done is getting rays, very rewarding in my opinion.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, Mike - that would look sooooo good in your new tank. How can you let it go???


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

you should get into rays! they are very rewarding to keep. personable and not to mention very active 24/7. 

i guess its true. ill never be done lol. why do i kid myself. i always say 1 more fish then theres always something new. i think the safest way out is to stay away from the internet so theres no more temptation lol.

i let this male go because he was a special order by a good client of mine. this ray pair above is now residing in a 900 gallon tank! they are very well taken care of. his regular leos just bred after 3 years of keeping the pair and they produced 4 pups for him. i cant wait until he breeds this pair! will be some stunning F3 pups for sure! im still looking for my own personal trio to keep for myself. i think im due my share instead of selling all of the nice rays!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree - with all the stress you went through with that new tank of yours, you deserve to treat yourself  That really is a beautiful ray and I'm so happy it's going to a good home.

Trust me, I would LOVE to get into rays, but living in a condo, I'll never be able to go over the 90 gallon tank I have now and that's just not enough space for them. That's why I really enjoy it when folks on the forum post pics and videos of their own - I can live vicariously through you and them


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

A 90 gallon is ok for a true hystrix pair for a year or 2. they stay relatively small and are a lot hardier than teacup rays. graeme from this forum has bred his hystrix a few months back. maybe he has some well established captive bred pups for sale!? hes in victoria but can ship harbor air to vancouver without a problem!

my buddy has a 7x2x2 tank is his apartment. i dont think thats allowed but its been a few years and its been ok! concrete building. so you can def get a bigger tank in your apartment! you just have to sacrifice some space!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have seen a 600G acrylic tank in a penthouse level of a highrise near Lougheed Town Centre, and I have no idea how he manage to bring it up when I have a hard time fit a 4x8 sheet of drywall in an elevator.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> I have seen a 600G acrylic tank in a penthouse level of a highrise near Lougheed Town Centre, and I have no idea how he manage to bring it up when I have a hard time fit a 4x8 sheet of drywall in an elevator.


yes it can be done for sure! just have to sneak the tank up in the middle of the night hahaha.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> I have seen a 600G acrylic tank in a penthouse level of a highrise near Lougheed Town Centre, and I have no idea how he manage to bring it up when I have a hard time fit a 4x8 sheet of drywall in an elevator.


Yah seen the tank too, I think he used a helicopter....

JK they carried it in the elevator it just fit.

Some nice rays you ordered in Mike, eventually I may consider seting up a ray tank 4'x6'x2' and keep a few of these guys...

I have to see them in swimming action one of these days......


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

just to share for 2012 imports. here is the highest type of black diamond hybrid out in the market right now. my supplier calls them super hybrid H1! awesome pattern on this one. also galaxy p14 stingrays!!!

Super Hybrid H1 - YouTube


----------

